# Food processor recommendation



## pit 4 brains (Aug 9, 2017)

What do you all recommend for a good food processor? I want one mostly for making pasta dough quickly, but also for emulsions, pure's etc.. Price is a consideration but quality is more important to me. 

Right now all I have is a Waring blender that is about as handy as a broken finger. It spins way to fast and causes cavitation. I think the thing could separate water into hydrogen and oxygen..


----------



## daveomak (Aug 9, 2017)

I use a Kitchen Aid stand mixer for doughs....  Have you tried one of those "outboard motors" for emulsions...  I use mine for soups, gravies, drinks...   it's handy...


----------



## biaviian (Aug 9, 2017)

Whatever you get I suggest you go big.  I have a 16 cup and I love the size.  I don't use it much but when I do the size is great.  I can't recommend mine simply because I don't use it enough.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 9, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> I use a Kitchen Aid stand mixer for doughs....  Have you tried one of those "outboard motors" for emulsions...  I use mine for soups, gravies, drinks...   it's handy...


I have a boat motor and I use it when I need it. It's a handy tool for sure. I do have a Kitchen Aid stand mixer too, a real nice one that moves the bowl up and down. I haven't tried it for pasta dough, only bread dough. Hmmmm

I prefer my white mountain dough mixer way over the KA for bread.. But bread dough and past dough are not the same.


Biaviian said:


> Whatever you get I suggest you go big.  I have a 16 cup and I love the size.  I don't use it much but when I do the size is great.  I can't recommend mine simply because I don't use it enough.


Indeed.. I want to be able to drop a block of cheese or an onion, bell pepper  and celery into it to make a fast mirepoix. I have good knife skills, but I'm just getting older and lazier..


----------



## myownidaho (Aug 9, 2017)

I've got a Cuisinart Super Pro for large quantities and a 4 cup Cuisinart for little stuff. I also have a Ninja blender for things like large batches of pesto. For dough I use a KitchenAid stand mixer.


----------



## myownidaho (Aug 9, 2017)

"I have a boat motor and I use it when I need it. It's a handy tool for sure."

I worked with a guy that made a blender out of a two stroke weed eater. No waiting for margheritas.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 9, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> I've got a Cuisinart Super Pro for large quantities and a 4 cup Cuisinart for little stuff. I also have a Ninja blender for things like large batches of pesto. For dough I use a KitchenAid stand mixer.


Does that thing assemble / disassemble and clean easily? Durable?


MyOwnIdaho said:


> "I have a boat motor and I use it when I need it. It's a handy tool for sure."
> 
> I worked with a guy that made a blender out of a two stroke weed eater. No waiting for margheritas.


The "boat motor" is a hand-held blender. They are _soup_er friendly and can fix a lumpy gravy.

Have you seen the garbage disposal and Gott cooler builds for margaritas?


----------



## myownidaho (Aug 9, 2017)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> Does that thing assemble / disassemble and clean easily? Durable?
> 
> The "boat motor" is a hand-held blender. They are _soup_er friendly and can fix a lumpy gravy.
> Have you seen the garbage disposal and Gott cooler builds for margaritas?



The Cuisinart I have is the full sized one. They come apart easily and everything fits in the dishwasher. Mine is at least 20 years old.

I have a hand held blender. I use it quite a bit for soups and things like that.

Garbage disposal and a Gott cooler? P.A.R.T.Y!


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 9, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> The Cuisinart I have is the full sized one. They come apart easily and everything fits in the dishwasher. Mine is at least 20 years old.
> 
> I have a hand held blender. I use it quite a bit for soups and things like that.
> 
> Garbage disposal and a Gott cooler? P.A.R.T.Y!















Marg.jpeg



__ pit 4 brains
__ Aug 9, 2017






This isn't mine, but I want one...


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 10, 2017)

Opted for the 11 cup KitchenAid in red. It will match my mixer nicely.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 10, 2017)

Love my Quisinart prep 11 plus processor and my kitchenAid professional 600 [emoji]128077[/emoji]












IMG_20170810_202010.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Aug 10, 2017


















IMG_20170810_202104.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Aug 10, 2017


----------



## daveomak (Aug 10, 2017)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> Opted for the 11 cup KitchenAid in red. It will match my mixer nicely.


Great choice...  You will love it....


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 10, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> Great choice...  You will love it....


I hope so, It'll be here Saturday.

Now I'm looking at the KA four slice toaster, in red of course. With a family of 5, It's hard to keep up the toast output with a two-slotter..


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 12, 2017)

It just got here in the mail. It has a nice storage container for all the accessories and comes with a ton of them! Between this and the briskets I scored at the store, I had a good day..













20170812_145331.jpg



__ pit 4 brains
__ Aug 12, 2017


















20170812_145326.jpg



__ pit 4 brains
__ Aug 12, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 12, 2017)

[emoji]128526[/emoji][emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## myownidaho (Aug 12, 2017)

You will like it.


----------



## hahazel (Feb 4, 2020)

myownidaho said:


> I've got a Cuisinart Super Pro for large quantities and a 4 cup Cuisinart for little stuff. I also have a Ninja smoothie maker/blender for things like large batches of pesto. For dough I use a KitchenAid stand mixer.


I usually use Vitamix to chop up dried fruits and nuts, and I haven't used it to make dough. I usually mix bananas, ice, milk and peanut butter together for breakfast for the whole family, which is perfect. In addition to Vitamix, the cheaper Ninja is also good.


----------



## TerryHiggins (Apr 11, 2020)

Food processor is key part of my kitchen and it has been making my life easir for last many years.
My KitchenAid is still going strong 11 years on, has been well used for chopping, grating, mixing, blending and whisking etc.
But now there are other quality options available for food processors. few of them listed here https://www.foodprocessorsreview.com/ It depends what our need and requirements are and then choosing the right food processor is viable.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 29, 2021)

pit 4 brains

That’s the processor I have only in steel gray. Great unit you will like. It’s not horse enough to process meat emulation for bologna and wieners. It will do it but works it hard. Otherwise a great machine.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Feb 23, 2021)

The only meat processing I have done with it is making deviled ham. For that, it does a good job and for a small fraction of the price of canned DH.
Other than that, I like it alot but I make sure that using it is worth cleaning it.


----------

